# Masturbation during PCT



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Bit random lol. Just randomly wondering while knocking one out, can masturbating during PCT help in any way get your back on track with regards to getting your test levels back!?

As well as your normal pct meds (clom+nov)


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Donno mate but I think while I was on pct last time I knocked 2 out max within the month


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Basically does emptying your balls increase test?


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Subbed, this is going to be an interesting read:thumb:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahahahah love it.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

dont know but its worth a try.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ive just come off cycle and used no pct 3 weeks natty and sex drive is still good and unloading twice a day still

i dont know wether it helps but Im still having sex regular??


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

If you are able to get it back up, and you are masturbating or forcing yourself to masturbate I was hoping the body would think, fck I've got to keep up with this guys jacking off demand. Know what I mean?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mey said:


> If you are able to get it back up, and you are masturbating or forcing yourself to masturbate I was hoping the body would think, fck I've got to keep up with this guys jacking off demand. Know what I mean?


ah the old karl pilkington train of thought


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rick89 no **** bt 3weeks no pct and still unloading twice a day, almost feel sorry for your lass when ur on cycle


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think i've read somewhere that masturbation actually stimulates testosterone production in the body, so the answer I guess would be yes.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

[email protected] = more test sweeeeeet


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Davidmc1961 said:


> I think i've read somewhere that masturbation actually stimulates testosterone production in the body, so the answer I guess would be yes.


This cant be true or i would have been massive ages ago lol


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Davidmc1961 said:


> I think i've read somewhere that masturbation actually stimulates testosterone production in the body, so the answer I guess would be yes.


I saw that the author was 'Hank Daily' or something like that.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

This has to be the biggest load of horsesh*t broscience ever :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> ive just come off cycle and used no pct 3 weeks natty and sex drive is still good and unloading twice a day still
> 
> i dont know wether it helps but Im still having sex regular??


What cycle were you on mate? How come you didn't do a pct?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> This cant be true or i would have been massive ages ago lol


Maybe not huge amounts when natural. But maybe during PCT when you're dead low on test a little bump can help.

'Every little helps'


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Dux said:


> This has to be the biggest load of horsesh*t broscience ever :lol:


LOL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> What cycle were you on mate? How come you didn't do a pct?


test blast and cruising blast would be between 500-900mg and cruise was 300mg

on and off for around 8 months

never do pct but always recover fine as far as i can feel/see

obviosuly there could be unseen problems though


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> [email protected] = more test sweeeeeet


*salty


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> test blast and cruising blast would be between 500-900mg and cruise was 300mg
> 
> on and off for around 8 months
> 
> ...


Do you use hcg on cycle or absolutely nothing?

My last cycle was 600mg test enanthate per week for around 18odd weeks plus a minimum of 40mg dbol weeks 1-6 with a 2 week break then continued dbol till the end of the cycle on around 80mg per day. Also threw in some anadrol that didn't really work. Didn't really do a pct. I think a few days nolva then couldn't be @rsed anymore. That was a few months ago and i feel fine also.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> test blast and cruising blast would be between 500-900mg and cruise was 300mg
> 
> on and off for around 8 months
> 
> ...





DutchTony said:


> Do you use hcg on cycle or absolutely nothing?
> 
> My last cycle was 600mg test enanthate per week for around 18odd weeks plus a minimum of 40mg dbol weeks 1-6 with a 2 week break then continued dbol till the end of the cycle on around 80mg per day. Also threw in some anadrol that didn't really work. Didn't really do a pct. I think a few days nolva then couldn't be @rsed anymore. That was a few months ago and *i feel fine also*.


Apart from an achy left testicle on and off for a few months but i'm guessing it's unrelated


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> Bit random lol. Just randomly wondering while knocking one out, can masturbating during PCT help in any way get your back on track with regards to getting your test levels back!?
> 
> As well as your normal pct meds (clom+nov)


What the actual ****!

I thought you were a woman, I thought you were the woman in your avi! And here you are talking about knocking one out!

I feel like a 5 year old thats just been told there is no santa.

I have nothing left to live for


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Do you use hcg on cycle or absolutely nothing?
> 
> My last cycle was 600mg test enanthate per week for around 18odd weeks plus a minimum of 40mg dbol weeks 1-6 with a 2 week break then continued dbol till the end of the cycle on around 80mg per day. Also threw in some anadrol that didn't really work. Didn't really do a pct. I think a few days nolva then couldn't be @rsed anymore. That was a few months ago and i feel fine also.


no HCG mate

i also used oxys for around 5 weeks of the blast and cruise

i always revover fine although maybe as i get older it wont be the case who knows


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a right ****er and am far from massive


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> What the actual ****!
> 
> I thought you were a woman, I thought you were the woman in your avi! And here you are talking about knocking one out!
> 
> ...


Good point why do male users have female avi's...... very odd....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Mey said:


> Bit random lol. Just randomly wondering while knocking one out, can masturbating during PCT help in any way get your back on track with regards to getting your test levels back!?
> 
> As well as your normal pct meds (clom+nov)


Yeah of course it can, don't you how the male body works ffs.

What is this forum coming to, or maybe that should read cumming too.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I was pondering this just yesterday too mate lol I don't think it's as retarded as some people are saying. When you're in recovery mode (pct) any little bit of extra test pumping round your system is valuable.

I'm sure I read somewhere that when you get an erection your test levels rise dramatically but if you cum then it falls back down to normal. So basically what you have to do is watch porn all day but don't bust a nut!


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I was pondering this just yesterday too mate lol I don't think it's as retarded as some people are saying. When you're in recovery mode (pct) any little bit of extra test pumping round your system is valuable.
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere that when you get an erection your test levels rise dramatically but if you cum then it falls back down to normal. So basically what you have to do is watch porn all day but don't bust a nut!


Blue Balls Alert!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dh2909 said:


> Blue Balls Alert!


Iv had some serious blue balls on occasion when I was in my late teens. One time I couldn't even get my pants on because they hurt that bad, it was ****ing agony. I quickly flicked one off the wrist and no lie, you could have wallpapered a medium sized bedroom with the produce.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I was pondering this just yesterday too mate lol I don't think it's as retarded as some people are saying. When you're in recovery mode (pct) any little bit of extra test pumping round your system is valuable.
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere that when you get an erection your test levels rise dramatically but if you cum then it falls back down to normal. So basically what you have to do is watch porn all day but don't bust a nut!


fcuk that, i would rather stay on


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv had some serious blue balls on occasion when I was in my late teens. One time I couldn't even get my pants on because they hurt that bad, it was ****ing agony. I quickly flicked one off the wrist and no lie, you could have wallpapered a medium sized bedroom with the produce.


No matter how hard i try not too - i still have that picture in my mind now. Strange....


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

note sure if someone has posted this yet but there was a study that showed if you stop masturbating your test levels rise, reaching a peak at day 7, then it drops and the cycle begins again


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> No matter how hard i try not too - i still have that picture in my mind now. Strange....


Some people call that the w4nk bank mate. Enjoy.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Some people call that the w4nk bank mate. Enjoy.


I seriously need to unsubscribe from this thread :lol:


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Some people call that the w4nk bank mate. Enjoy.


Bhahahahaha


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Got my pct sorted

Clomid 100/****/100/****/50/****/50/****

Nolva arr feck it I'll just have another ****


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Got my pct sorted
> 
> Clomid 100/****/100/****/50/****/50/****
> 
> Nolva arr feck it I'll just have another ****


Where do you get your **** from? I need a reliable source.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

In a study of men using viagra, the scientists noticed that the viagra users testosterone levels were increasing. They incorrectly put it down to the patients having more sex, and this somehow increases test levels.

It turns out that viagra and cialis also inhibit aromatase, as well as the enzyme they are meant to work on. Your HPTA is particularly sensitive to estrogen, so lower estrogen causes more testosterone to be churned out.

Unfortunately, this doesn't support the cracking one out twice a day = increased test theory. Frenziedly masturbating like a monkey is a SYMPTOM of high testosterone, not the cause.

excuse me if I've repeated something said by someone earlier. I can't be bothered to read all 3 pages of a ****ing thread


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Where do you get your **** from? I need a reliable source.


Its a Family source


----------



## Heavylifter (Jul 3, 2019)

Masturbation during a cycle or during PCT (which we today know should be taken through the cycle and not after) will improve endogenous testosterone production and prevent harmful effects of a cycle. No doubt. Steroids should not be used by young males with a developing endocrine system, only by adults (30s and older). In case of abuse without proper access to PCT masturbating will restore endocrine balance, improve testicle size and elevate endogenous testosterone production. After abuse of tren I suffered from testicular atrophy and loss of libido. Masturbation for hours will fix it. Whatever you do, DON'T abstain from sexual activity of you want a healthy endocrine system after a cycle. Other ingredients in your through the cycle counter side effects therapy are: vitamin E, arginin, citrulin and immune system enhancers like vitamin C, anti oxidants, blue berries, cholin, creatine, HMB


----------



## Heavylifter (Jul 3, 2019)

And one more thing: through the cycle therapy should be 30 mg of nolvadex a day (SERM) to prevent side effects of aromatization. Proviron also helps. Or Arimidex. If you still have post cycle side effects (not likely if you use recommended doses of trenbolone and testosterone with nolvadex) you use HCG. HCG comes in way too high doses. If you inject 1500 of 5000 at once you destroy your leydig cells and make the problem ten times worse. So don't! Keep the HCG in a vacuum vial and inject 15 units with an insulin syringe every other day or every third day, depending on your unique endocrine feedback dynamics


----------



## Heavylifter (Jul 3, 2019)

And one more thing: through the cycle therapy should be 30 mg of nolvadex a day (SERM) to prevent side effects of aromatization. Proviron also helps. Or Arimidex. If you still have post cycle side effects (not likely if you use recommended doses of trenbolone and testosterone with nolvadex) you use HCG. HCG comes in way too high doses. If you inject 1500 of 5000 at once you destroy your leydig cells and make the problem ten times worse. So don't! Keep the HCG in a vacuum vial and inject 15 units with an insulin syringe every other day or every third day, depending on your unique endocrine feedback dynamics. And in the event you do everything wrong and you get testicle atrophy with peanut size balls, don't inject HCG in your testicles without supervision from andrologist. Inject the 15 units next to your navel. Also: testosterone and trenbolone works locally, not uniformly globally. Don't inject it all in your gluteus maximus unless you just want to improve your squats. Inject it where you need it. Somatropin does not work locally, so you inject it where you inject HCG: next to your navel. And don't use pills. Just don't. And definitely not first generation steroids like diababol if you love life. The side effects aren't worth it. Never. Not even if you're in the infantry and soon will be in battle.

And you can quit steroids anytime. You don't have to reduce doses slowly. And a cycle should not last longer than three weeks or so. You will keep most of your gained muscle and strength. It's easy come, hard go. So be careful, because all that extra muscle will be hard for your heart, liver and kidneys etc. Plus people will be scared, and that's not very nice. So if you're on steroids now, just quit. In fact if you lift squats, deadkift and bench press you don't need it at all.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

And the award for the most random bump goes to...


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

TERBO said:


> And the award for the most random bump goes to...


 More so it's the award for the most retarded post I've ever read in my whole entire life.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> More so it's the award for the most retarded post I've ever read in my whole entire life.


 Shall we compromise on 'award for the weirdest first posts' :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

TERBO said:


> Shall we compromise on 'award for the weirdest first posts' :lol:


 Best first posts I'm intrigued to learn more about this fella.

no ****


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Couldn't even be arsed to read all that. Just pure waffle


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

A 2007 study on rats found that frequent masturbation lowered androgen receptors in their brains. Androgen receptors help your body use testosterone.

this begs the question how do rats masturbate or who wanks off rats?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Heavylifter said:


> And one more thing: through the cycle therapy should be 30 mg of nolvadex a day (SERM) to prevent side effects of aromatization. Proviron also helps. Or Arimidex. If you still have post cycle side effects (not likely if you use recommended doses of trenbolone and testosterone with nolvadex) you use HCG. HCG comes in way too high doses. If you inject 1500 of 5000 at once you destroy your leydig cells and make the problem ten times worse. So don't! Keep the HCG in a vacuum vial and inject 15 units with an insulin syringe every other day or every third day, depending on your unique endocrine feedback dynamics. And in the event you do everything wrong and you get testicle atrophy with peanut size balls, don't inject HCG in your testicles without supervision from andrologist. Inject the 15 units next to your navel. Also: testosterone and trenbolone works locally, not uniformly globally. Don't inject it all in your gluteus maximus unless you just want to improve your squats. Inject it where you need it. Somatropin does not work locally, so you inject it where you inject HCG: next to your navel. And don't use pills. Just don't. And definitely not first generation steroids like diababol if you love life. The side effects aren't worth it. Never. Not even if you're in the infantry and soon will be in battle.
> 
> And you can quit steroids anytime. You don't have to reduce doses slowly. And a cycle should not last longer than three weeks or so. You will keep most of your gained muscle and strength. It's easy come, hard go. So be careful, because all that extra muscle will be hard for your heart, liver and kidneys etc. Plus people will be scared, and that's not very nice. So if you're on steroids now, just quit. In fact if you lift squats, deadkift and bench press you don't need it at all.


 cool post thanks for sharing


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

I think this new guy could be just the answer to what this forum is lacking


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

ThatsLife said:


> I think this new guy could be just the answer to what this forum is lacking


 Maybe not new, the post is from 2012


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Maybe not new, the post is from 2012


 Nah he posted Wednesday mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

ThatsLife said:


> Nah he posted Wednesday mate


 Sorry I thought we were talking about the OP I've only just read the posts from @Heavylifter seems a knowledgeable guy for sure... top first post definitely.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> ive just come off cycle and used no pct 3 weeks natty and sex drive is still good and unloading twice a day still
> 
> i dont know wether it helps but Im still having sex regular??


 Your still not clear of test yet.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv had some serious blue balls on occasion when I was in my late teens. One time I couldn't even get my pants on because they hurt that bad, it was ****ing agony. I quickly flicked one off the wrist and no lie, you could have wallpapered a medium sized bedroom with the produce.


 Mmm! I feel all tingly


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Do you use hcg on cycle or absolutely nothing?
> 
> My last cycle was 600mg test enanthate per week for around 18odd weeks plus a minimum of 40mg dbol weeks 1-6 with a 2 week break then continued dbol till the end of the cycle on around 80mg per day. Also threw in some anadrol that didn't really work. Didn't really do a pct. I think a few days nolva then couldn't be @rsed anymore. That was a few months ago and i feel fine also.


 My first 10 years of cycling I never had to pct. I was a horny ****er off and animalistic on. Now I blast and trt and I feel good on trt


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

iirc after you shoot you muck your body makes a bust of progesterone that kills you libido and make you dick you soft.. if this is the case then waking could in theory lower test ..


----------

